# TYM 330 wont turn over



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

I have posted this problem back a few months and I still haven't been able to get it fixed. 1 it wont turn over or 2 it shuts off while operating. I have new battery and cleaned cables at both ends, new starter solenoid, new master brake safety switch, new stop solenoid, new ign switch and I have jumped the netural safety switch and checked with ohm meter I have jumped the seat safety switch. If it starts it will usally run about 25 min then shut off most times it will restart but will only run another 15 min give or take. It may restart several hrs later or several days later. Fuel sight glass is clean no dirt on bottom and filter is clean. When it shuts off its more like a switch than out of fuel. wiring diagram does not show a pto safety switch it has a push button on dash and a manual switch for auto or manual. Could something be getting hot and causing it to shut off?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You have a partial blockage somewhere in your fuel system. It will run for a while and then the injection pump runs out of fuel, and the engine shuts down. Let it sit for a while and fuel trickles back into the system, replenishes fuel, and it will start and run again. Classic symptom. 

It may be as simple as a plugged vent in your fuel cap. Have you tried removing the fuel cap and running it?

Get a clean container to catch fuel. Close the fuel tank shutoff valve. Disconnect the line from the fuel tank at the inlet to the fuel filter. Open the shutoff valve. You should have a good flow of fuel into the container, that does not diminish with time to a trickle flow.

Does your tractor have a fuel pump (lift pump) between the tank and filter? Usually they have a screen at the inlet to this pump. If so, clean it.

If your tractor has a sediment bowl, they usually have a screen in the top. If so, clean it.

Your tractor may have a fuel screen that sits up inside the tank. Your tank may have debris on bottom. As the engine runs, debris stacks up on this screen and blocks flow. After it shuts down, this debris falls away and allows fuel flow once again.

You must establish fuel flow that does NOT diminish with time.

One other thing....your injection system returns excess fuel from the injectors back to the tank. This line may be plugged. Check it.


----------



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

I checked that. Tractor will not even try to turn over, all you hear is relays out by battery clicking not the sound of weak or dead battery you turn key and nothing. All help is much appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I was addressing your comments that it will run for about 25 minutes and shuts off. Then after letting it sit for a while, it will start again and run for another short period of time. Normally, that's a classic fuel supply problem.

When a diesel stops running, it's not getting fuel, either that or maybe you are not getting air through the intake manifold. Maybe you have an air supply restriction? You have a fuel shut off solenoid which cuts off the fuel supply to kill the engine. That is the only electrical component that will cause the engine to stop running.

This cranking problem sounds like your battery goes dead. Next time it won't crank, jumper 12V to the solenoid and see if it will crank. Make sure the transmission is in neutral, brakes set.


----------



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

Battery is new as is the starter solenoid, stop solenoid, master brake switch , ign switch. The seat switch is jumped, checked neutral safety switch with ohm meter and jumped it.. Removed stop solenoid and placed tape over hole. I am going to make a cover plate for the stop solenoid just to eliminate any switch issues. Battery cables and terminals have been cleaned at both ends. Could some electronic item be getting hot and causing it to shut off. Fuel line replaced as filter, checked fuel bowl again yesterday clean as is the filter. If it starts it will fun for about 20-25 min then shut off like you turned key off. Most times it will restart and run another 15 min it may restart a third time but when it shuts off again it might start in hours or might be several days before it starts again. I had a tractor dealer come from 250 miles away at 1 am to look at it and it started every time for him. After looking at the wiring diagram he thought the starter solenoid may be the issue so I replaced it. That wasn't the problem. Again I am very appreciative of all help I get from you guys on this site


----------

